# CAUTION: do not use first signal tests...



## motherearth23

I bought six of these 88 cent pregnancy tests at Wal-mart, what a mistake. I took the first one, and it was a bfn at 5 minutes, so I walked away from it. When I glanced at 15 minutes later, I was shocked to see a faint positive! I even took the test apart, and tried taking photos. No lines would show up in a photo, but there was definitely a faint pink/purple (thats the color of the dye) line. I decided to test in the morning with fmu at 11 dpo just to be sure. The same thing happened again..... bfn until after the 10 minute mark.... then a faint positive that was NOT a grey evaporation line whatsoever. Extremely frustrated, I went out and got FRER box with three tests. All stark white negatives...
Beware of First Signal 88 cent brand!!! 
Avoid the heartbreak of false positive, use the higher quality tests like FRER instead. :nope:


----------



## wishiwas

This happens to me every single time I get them, so I don't know why I keep buying the stupid things.


----------



## PurpleIvy44

Sounds like they're evap lines. You'll want to read them within the time frame they tell you. With something like this, it may be worth paying a little extra. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Between those and the dollar store tests, I definitely like the dollar store tests!


----------



## Rhiaberry

One steps do this to me too. Force you spend money on more expensive tests as well! Sorry about you false pos's they really suck!


----------



## KatOro

Reading tests (no matter which brand) after the instructions state can provide false results. It's best to toss them in the trash after the recommended time and not look again.

This website (as well as any other website regarding preg tests) will say the same thing.

https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#12


----------



## motherearth23

Okay, just to complicate things a bit....
Just got my positive on a FRER. Here's the link to a picture. It is very faint, but definitely pink and not an evap. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=68206
Not sure if the first signals were false positives after all? they are shoddy tests for sure, and all the positives did not appear until after the recommended ten minute wait time...
Does the FRER look positive? I still hardly believe it. It's my first real positive since my m/c. 
Still beware the first signal! but if you get a few false positives or faint ones i would say definitely go buy a FRER! it was $12 for two, but they have never lied to me!


----------



## Youngmummy23

That defo looks like a BFP to me. Congratulations!! h&h 9months xx


----------



## DuchessDiva

motherearth23 said:


> Okay, just to complicate things a bit....
> Just got my positive on a FRER. Here's the link to a picture. It is very faint, but definitely pink and not an evap. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=68206
> Not sure if the first signals were false positives after all? they are shoddy tests for sure, and all the positives did not appear until after the recommended ten minute wait time...
> Does the FRER look positive? I still hardly believe it. It's my first real positive since my m/c.
> Still beware the first signal! but if you get a few false positives or faint ones i would say definitely go buy a FRER! it was $12 for two, but they have never lied to me!

The First Signal ones I have say to wait to read it until 3 minutes have passed, but not to read them past 5 minutes. :shrug:


----------



## Audraia

That is definatly a positive :) Very nice and visible line! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!

As for the cheapos, they aren't worth it. I always use FRER, they never steer me wrong! And they cost so much that it keeps you from POAS everyday! :)


----------

